# Texas Trout Limit vs Louisiana Trout Limit



## Captain Marty

Had Jim McConas and Allan Killeen on board today. They had a Texas trout limit by 7am and a Louisiana trout limit by 10 am.

Since Texas reduced their trout limit from 10 to 5 last year, it has provided some great trout fishing on Sabine Lake.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING.


----------



## fish4food

Good job Capt! Might look into a trip with you over there.


----------



## c hook

*lmao*

and corona to boot, awesome i like that. darnit i need to come have a corona with you. lures or bait??? :texasflag


----------



## Sabinekid09

Bait

What a joy to see a snowbird come down and throw bait and rape resources thanks the D/A Sabine Louisiana limit loophole. Keep up the good work Captain how about you try posting up stuff like this in January.


----------



## Momma's Worry

Sabinekid09 said:


> Bait
> 
> What a joy to see a snowbird come down and throw bait and rape resources thanks the D/A Sabine Louisiana limit loophole. Keep up the good work Captain how about you try posting up stuff like this in January.


.According to the NOAA, spotted seatrout are in the top ten species for recreational fishing in the United States.[7] From 1993 â€" 2003, recreational fishermen in Louisiana harvested more than 6 million spotted seatrout each year.[2] Along the coasts of North Carolina and Virginia, more than half a million speckled trout were caught by recreational fishermen each year between 2005 and 2008.[8] Nevertheless, because they reproduce so well, spotted seatrout is listed as a â€œbest choiceâ€ for sustainable seafood in Louisiana and Florida by the Monterey Bay Aquarium's Seafood Watch.


----------



## Sabinekid09

Momma's Worry said:


> Sabinekid09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bait
> 
> What a joy to see a snowbird come down and throw bait and rape resources thanks the D/A Sabine Louisiana limit loophole. Keep up the good work Captain how about you try posting up stuff like this in January.
> 
> 
> 
> .According to the NOAA, spotted seatrout are in the top ten species for recreational fishing in the United States.[7] From 1993 â€" 2003, recreational fishermen in Louisiana harvested more than 6 million spotted seatrout each year.[2] Along the coasts of North Carolina and Virginia, more than half a million speckled trout were caught by recreational fishermen each year between 2005 and 2008.[8] Nevertheless, because they reproduce so well, spotted seatrout is listed as a â€œbest choiceâ€Â for sustainable seafood in Louisiana and Florida by the Monterey Bay Aquarium's Seafood Watch.
Click to expand...

Clearly you don't fish Sabine. It's nothing like the rest of Louisiana where these numbers are coming from. Venice, Grand isle, Ponchatrain etc.. all have vast marsh systems to sustain it.

A guide launching in Texas catching a Texas limit then re launching in Louisiana and catching a LA limit with the same clients is a absolute POS. Then brags about it!


----------



## Sabinekid09

Being a site sponsor doesn’t excuse you from being a freaking turd Marty. Don’t PM me threatening me to banned. I’ll see you on the water and I’ll be glad to tell you how I feel about you out there too.


----------



## hoogenda

These guys have the legal right to do what they did. But, in my opinion, that does not make it right. I would never book a guide that promotes meat hauls like this. That is my personal choice. Others can choose differently. 

I have three boys ages 18, 16 and 12. We fish West and East Galveston bay - my 18 and 16 take the boat out on their own now and last trip they caught about 30 trout -about 10 keepers. Came home with 4 that we ate that night. Released the rest. Another trip caught 12 slot reds across three of them - kept 3 that we ate that night as well. I am teaching them a simple lesson - keep a few, leave the rest for another day. We do this all the time. I just think it is about respecting the resource which, in general, most people do.


----------



## Momma's Worry

A guide launching in Texas catching a Texas limit then re launching in Louisiana and catching a LA limit with the same clients...........is legal 







the same fish are in both photos....


----------



## Sgrem

hoogenda said:


> These guys have the legal right to do what they did. But, in my opinion, that does not make it right. I would never book a guide that promotes meat hauls like this. That is my personal choice. Others can choose differently.
> 
> I have three boys ages 18, 16 and 12. We fish West and East Galveston bay - my 18 and 16 take the boat out on their own now and last trip they caught about 30 trout -about 10 keepers. Came home with 4 that we ate that night. Released the rest. Another trip caught 12 slot reds across three of them - kept 3 that we ate that night as well. I am teaching them a simple lesson - keep a few, leave the rest for another day. We do this all the time. I just think it is about respecting the resource which, in general, most people do.


Outstanding. You're a good father and have done well to teach them well. High five.


----------



## c hook

*??*

if you guys have a problem, it's with the laws and not the exceptional fisherman. cptn marty is catering to clients lawfully. he is doing absolutely nothing wrong, simply trying to make a living like the rest of us. maybe you can tell us what you do for a living so we can criticize you, for what we don't like about it. call TP&W and complain to them.

you guys don't seem to have a problem with run n gun, castaway lodge, hackberry rod and gun, and the other big guns, reminds me of a democrat selective outrage. would you please start complaining about these guys if you are for real. cptn marty is a one man show, these others have dozens of boats raping the resources daily and not a peep from you guys??? is it jealousy, or hypocrisy??:headknock :texasflag


----------



## Rockfish2

Oh I have a problem with all the places you mention, but as you correctly state, nobody is breaking any laws. I personally think the law on limits from 2 states in the same day should be changed, but until it does Iâ€™m free to not respect guys who take the same clients out the same day to max out in TX and LA. And to not respect the guide much, either. But I fully recognize nobody is breaking any laws so for that reason I wouldnâ€™t go so far as to call anyone who does that a POS, etc. I just donâ€™t respect the practice much, but as long as none of the fish go to waste I suppose itâ€™s not that bad.


----------



## old 37

Sabinekid09 said:


> Bait
> 
> What a joy to see a snowbird come down and throw bait and rape resources thanks the D/A Sabine Louisiana limit loophole. Keep up the good work Captain how about you try posting up stuff like this in January.


Snowbird ? Try to know what you are talking about before yapping.


----------



## old 37

Sabinekid09 said:


> Clearly you donâ€™t fish Sabine. Itâ€™s nothing like the rest of Louisiana where these numbers are coming from. Venice, Grand isle, Ponchatrain etc.. all have vast marsh systems to sustain it.
> 
> A guide launching in Texas catching a Texas limit then re launching in Louisiana and catching a LA limit with the same clients is a absolute POS. Then brags about it!


You are full of ****.


----------



## quackills05

Haha the butthurt is strong with this one. If he can catch them then seems like anyone else can if you put your TOW in. And like has been said he isn't breaking any laws. Me personally, I wouldn't keep that many as trout arent that great to eat. But if I catch my 25 crappie your dang right I'm keeping them all.


----------



## cajunasian

Not to jump into any deep water here but I read the title of this thread which says 
"Texas Trout Limit vs Louisiana Trout Limit". I didn't see the word "and" in the title. Just my thought but maybe the captain is showing you can get a Texas limit in a couple of hours or a Louisiana limit if you stay a few hours longer. You can choose to take 5 or you can take a Louisiana limit on Sabine, your choice.


----------



## Momma's Worry

cajunasian said:


> Not to jump into any deep water here but I read the title of this thread which says
> "Texas Trout Limit vs Louisiana Trout Limit". I didn't see the word "and" in the title. Just my thought but maybe the captain is showing you can get a Texas limit in a couple of hours or a Louisiana limit if you stay a few hours longer. You can choose to take 5 or you can take a Louisiana limit on Sabine, your choice.


I believe Capt Marty was showing an example on the table for the camera Tx vs La bag limit,as to the observant , the same fish are in both photos...I have never heard of Capt Marty taking clients on a Texas trip ...throwing the catch in a cooler at the ramp .....then going back out for a La trip .....which is legal ...if you have the proper licenses.... .
To those who do not approve voice your opinion to your Government ....who knows they may change the laws to appease you ....


----------

